# Getting Paid to Terraform?



## Megaroni (Jun 11, 2020)

I know that people have paid others to terraform their island and I'm interested in potentially doing this. Has anyone done this before? How did it go? How were you compensated? How much were you paid and when? Do you currently advertise your services? If so, where and how? Do you have some sort of portfolio? Do you charge by the hour or for a full project? Do you do entire islands or just parts of islands? When doing a project for someone, do they give you reference pictures? Have you ever been in a situation where your work wasn't what the customer was looking for/expecting? 

I would honestly love any information anyone can give me from both people who have done terraforming for pay and people who have paid others to terraform. If anyone has websites, pricing sheets, advertising, or any other way they share information to potential customers about their services I would love to see it for inspiration. I just want to know what to expect if I were to do this and what the best course of action is.

Thank you so much for your time and I hope you have a great rest of your day!


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Jun 11, 2020)

I’ve always been curious about this. But what I don’t understand is how can they terraform if friends can’t terraform each others island. Only the owner of the island can terraform when they aren’t online, right? My guess is that it would have something to do with voice chat since that is the quickest way of talking but I’m not sure.  I did see that Nookazon recently added an island inspiration/redesign service tho I’ve never tried it. Would be willing to pay for it too since my island is butt ugly and boring lol.

Edit: I would never pay real money for something like this lol. Only in game currency.


----------



## Megaroni (Jun 11, 2020)

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> I’ve always been curious about this. But what I don’t understand is how can they terraform if friends can’t terraform each others island. Only the owner of the island can terraform when they aren’t online, right? My guess is that it would have something to do with voice chat since that is the quickest way of talking but I’m not sure.  I did see that Nookazon recently added an island inspiration/redesign service tho I’ve never tried it. Would be willing to pay for it too since my island is butt ugly and boring lol.


I didn't know Nookazon had something like that. Thanks for letting me know! And you bring up a great point, I hope someone clears that up haha


----------



## Candy9595 (Jun 22, 2020)

I’m gonna take one for the team and try it out! What have I got to lose after all


----------



## Barney (Jun 22, 2020)

How can you terraform on somebody else's island?


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2020)

Barney said:


> How can you terraform on somebody else's island?





Velvet_nosebleed said:


> I’ve always been curious about this. But what I don’t understand is how can they terraform if friends can’t terraform each others island. Only the owner of the island can terraform when they aren’t online, right? My guess is that it would have something to do with voice chat since that is the quickest way of talking but I’m not sure.  I did see that Nookazon recently added an island inspiration/redesign service tho I’ve never tried it. Would be willing to pay for it too since my island is butt ugly and boring lol.



The idea is the person uses a tool like Happy Island Designer and will build you a blueprint. They may also use their own island for testing, and also to send screenshots.


----------



## Barney (Jun 22, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> The idea is the person uses a tool like Happy Island Designer and will build you a blueprint. They may also use their own island for testing, and also to send screenshots.



Ah, I see!

That seems crazy to me that people would willingly miss out on designing their own islands - that's been the most fun part of the game for me!

I guess some people have different interests, though.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 22, 2020)

I like building my island myself. I just always wondered How would this would even work.  

Does the person send you a blueprint for you to design yourself? Or screenshots? If that’s the case, I don’t see how it could work. I’ve tried to copy certain designs I see online for inspiration and it’s hard getting it 100% the same.


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 22, 2020)

I couldn’t imagine letting anyone else build my island for me, but ok the other hand I can’t imagine anyone wanting to. 
The amount of time it would take to build it for them and make blueprints clear enough to be copied, but then having to dismantle it all to start building the next customers island? I’d never want to see the game again by the 3rd person


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 22, 2020)

I can't imagine it for an entire island, but I can see it for smaller areas. Like if you want someone to design a Cafe or a park. I actually wouldn't mine designing smaller areas like that. I had some designs that I really like but it just didn't match the flow for my island.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 22, 2020)

I would never do this, ever.


----------



## Hydrangea028 (Jun 22, 2020)

I kinda understand why such service would exist, but at the same time I probably will not use this service and won't suggest any players to use it. It kinda take the fun away from game and I feel that, even though it might be pretty in the end, I will not get attached to that island because it is not my work and I don't have any memories with it.


----------



## cheezu (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm not really sure why anyone would do this but these services have existed since New Leaf (I mean the concept of redoing people's towns through laying paths/planting flowers or shrubs - just minus the terraforming).
In order to give someone terraforming privileges they need to be made "best friends".
I think then it's a matter of either giving them the creative freedom or letting them work off of a blueprint they would supply you with before.
It seems to be an easy way to have a "pretty Island" esp. if you're loaded with NMT's or bells but to me it would kind of defeat the purpose of the game and possibly make me lose connection to my Island.


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 22, 2020)

i wouldn't...

i gave my gf my switch once to terraform my island in the early game.  she put waterfalls everywhere!!! It's so loud.   SO LOUD!!!!!  worst of all I had to spend the next three hours removing it all.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

Absolutely not. It costs too much and thank you very much I paid 60$ and i'm not paying triple that for someone to play my own game for me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2020)

The idea of someone else terraforming my island just sounds really dumb and honestly boring. I would prefer if my island were a reflection of my own creative aspirations, not someone else's.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Jun 23, 2020)

I wouldn’t want them to designing my island completely, but some creative ideas for certain areas would be nice


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 23, 2020)

I know someone who has designed and someone that had their island designed by that person. I can understand where they're coming from, it can be really hard to design anything you'd be proud with if you're someone that doesn't have as much creativity as many others or feel to pressured to design something unique on their own. Also, for reference they made a blueprint on irl graph paper with detail on how specific areas should look. Though, using that happy island designer website would be easier on you.

Anyways, I'd never pay for such service myself, just because I have no problem with not having a stereotypical "5-star island". For smaller sections though, I like juggling ideas with someone else to improve the look. I like suggesting stuff to others that might be in a designblock with their own areas as well. It's only something I've done with friends, I don't know if I'd ever ask for pay for such a service. Though, if it's listed on Nookazon, it must be in demand.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 23, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> I like building my island myself. I just always wondered How would this would even work.
> 
> Does the person send you a blueprint for you to design yourself? Or screenshots? If that’s the case, I don’t see how it could work. I’ve tried to copy certain designs I see online for inspiration and it’s hard getting it 100% the same.


Yep!

It seems pointless paying someone just to get screenshots and then attempt to recreate it.

It defeats the purpose of hiring someone, as I'd imagine the reason for hiring someone is because you're overwhelmed by terraforming, or unsure of it.


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

I wouldn’t bother anyway, i’d rather take inspiration and put it together for my island layout.


----------



## mayortiffany (Jun 23, 2020)

I can see why such a service would be appealing to people. Some people might have a vision, but don't necessarily know how to translate that into the game through terraforming. Other people might not have the time or interest in the designing process, but want the final product. Just because it's not for you doesn't mean that it might not be for someone else!

My biggest problem with buying island designing off Nookazon is that the listings don't contain any 'portfolio' information about the seller, like an example of what their prior work or what's included when you purchase island design from them. I think that such a service would be best sold on places where you can share multiple image files like Tumblr, Reddit, Discord, or even here!

If I were ever to purchase terraforming, I'd want a blueprint of what to do, instructions on how to get particularly tricky areas done, and the ability to message the user for help if I get stuck. And I wouldn't buy unless I could see an example of their past work.


----------



## Duckling (Jun 29, 2020)

I personally would never get someone to terraform my island, it would definitely be something I’d want to do myself, regardless of how bad it may turn out lol

I’d also be a little worried that they’d ruin a part of my island or just... disappear half-way through, leaving me with a mess to clean up ;0

And I feel that working off of screenshots (whether shots of some islands you found on google or the test results of your hired terraformer) would be difficult as I’d assume it would be hard to replicate someone perfectly

but that’s just my 2 cents!


----------



## wanderlust// (Jun 29, 2020)

I suppose it would be an interesting way to go. I personally would rather terraform myself because... I have a more solid idea in my head rather than just any old screenshot that I could send to someone. I think it’d turn out to be something I would enjoy a whole lot more.


----------



## Rosch (Jun 29, 2020)

I would rather look up videos of island tours for inspiration and build on the ideas and concepts myself. I can even just ask for advice on this community. There are also online tools available to help you create a blueprint of your island.

Also, whether I am a creative person or not, I would rather experience building the island with my own hardwork because it feels much more satisfying in the long run.


----------

